# Excellent Sci-fi



## Pendulum (Feb 4, 2004)

I just finished reading Ender's Game and I must say that it is an amazing book. It is by Orso Scott Card, of whom I have read a number of novels, but the " Ender" series is by far the best. I would reccomend this novel to any fan of sci-fi who has not already read it. There are two other ones in the series, Ender's Shadow and Speaker for the Dead, they look to be excellent reads. Well, I better go get started.


----------



## Lily (Feb 4, 2004)

It's actually _Orson_ Scott Card, but yes, it's a great book. If you liked that, go read _Speaker for the Dead_. It's a sequel, but it could also work as a stand-alone. I actually thought that was better than EG. But anyway, they're both quite excellent. Also go to his website, www.hatrack.com. They have an entire RPG forum dedicated to the Battle School


----------



## obiwanjabroni (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the link Lily, and yes, Orson Scott Card is actually pretty good.  Enchantment is a step back from sci-fi and more into the realm of fantasy, but I thought the reading was fun (I guess I'm a romantic fool).  I definitely recommend Speaker for the Dead, but I wouldn't really recommend Xenocide and I would recommend Children of the Mind even less.  Although they have interesting philosophical points, they aren't really novel and the plot is pushed beyond its limit to endure.


----------



## obiwanjabroni (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh!  And I forgot to mention, you might want to check out some of his short stories.  I actually found Unaccopmanied Sonata to be a beautiful piece.


----------

